# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete aggregate that I can walk on (prior to using in concrete)

## RRRhombus

Hi, 
I've been leveling my back yard and in the process of moving soil out the back using Bobcat I have broken about 15sqm of pavers. I intend on eventually building a deck on top of a concrete slab in this area but this is some time off. In the interim I was thinking of using crushed rock to cover the area and then using that rock as the aggregate for the concrete when I am ready, Can anyone suggest a suitable aggregate that can be walked on without too much discomfort? 
Nick

----------

